# FCP freezes when loading audio filters??



## killac93 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, I've been dealing with this issue for quite some time now. The first time I had the issue it was something about the plist and plugins folder if I remember correctly. That was when I had my Apple support they solved it by deleting and moving some files, but can't remember exactly. What happens is when Final Cut Pro 4.5 HD is loading audio filters on startup it just freezes and never opens up. Does anyone know how I can resolve this issue? This is really wrecking my brains!!! Can any please help?


----------



## lilly333 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there,

I've had very similar issues the past few days. Couldn't detect though when exactly it did freeze during start-up. I found this. 

http://www.larryjordan.biz/articles/lj_bad_plugins.html

Plus deleted the preferences (involved the same issue with dvd pro though) of DVD Pro. Did the job for me.

Good luck + take care,

lilly333


----------



## Detach (Aug 10, 2008)

I was so happy to find a post for FCP freezing when loading audio filters
but the solutions have not helped me

I read Larry's article
Technique: When Final Cut Won't Open
only to try it and discover that the offending plugins folder was EMPTY.
So getting rid of offending filters is not my problem.
I have already done fixes with removing "installation check" files from Packages and then re-installing FCP 4
Then changed the code in  .plist files to accommodate my PCI use - because I am not on a AGP processor
I am on a dual 1ghz PowerPC G4
2MB L3 Cache per processor
1.5 GB SDRAM
Running Leapord 10.5
Other folks have tried these fixes and had success but
I can not get past the "loading audio filters" part of the start up.

Has anyone else found these same issues
and does anyone have a further fix for us users that are missing all plug ins?

I also tried removing Pref files but no luck

Are there audio filters on line that I can get and put in the correct place so that FCP4 will even open?

Can I run QTPro 7 with FCP 4
would that affect anything?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

THANKS
Jennifer


----------



## lilly333 (Aug 11, 2008)

Did you ever succeed in opening FCP? Or didn't you get beyond the point were it freezes?

Lilly


----------



## Detach (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Lilly

I tried everything possible but no luck
Trashed Prefs manually
Then ran that cute little FCP helper app someone wrote
to help locate and trash all related prefs

Tried as another user
tried without the cameras attached 
and then without any other periferals and changing the order of Firewire plugs etc

Larry ended up emailing saying that my OS 10.5 just wont support FCP4 since it was written for 10.2 and 10.3
also it wont work with QTPro 7
What system are you running?

So I am in a bind
Cant buy ilife package b/c dont have intel processor
I think I might try buying  FCP Express for 200 bucks so I can get this project done
Grr...

Thanks for your help though


----------



## moskodude (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the investigation on the "Loading audio files" hang.

I am in the same boat. I have FCP 4 (used on my PowerBook until just a few months ago) and recently bought a new MacBook Pro with OS 10.5. I am stuck on "loading audio files". I would love to get this working, but may be stuck with just iMovie or buying a new Final Cut  Express.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Ben S. (Dec 18, 2008)

I came to the solution.  And I am a dumb ass when it comes to programming and macs.  I'm really happy with myself right now if you can't tell.  OK so I had to change my info.plist to PCI just like you.  Then I had that audio filter error and almost screamed.  Until I looked into the same info.plist file and saw where the plugins are.  There's a whole section that has the word "plugin" 3 times.  It's about 10 lines of data.  Delete that section and final cut pro WORKS.  Let me know if you run into trouble with this.  Now that you have some time you can go check out http://www.bensultan.com and take a listen to my new album on itunes


----------



## Ben S. (Dec 18, 2008)

Before you go ahead and do what I just told you to do, you should probably make a backup of the file.  I just was working with some footage, and noticed some audio problems and video unrendering issues.  It's completely possible that these are not errors and that I just have to find the correct settings for this to work right.  If anyone else runs into the same problem please tell me.


----------



## Herag1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was  searching for this problem, and I read your post, than I did the same  because the agp to pci did worked but the audio filter still a problem.

First step:
Safe and keep an original copy of the original .plist in text edit.
 Then I erased this lines in the original .plist, I think those are the ones you mentioned:

<key>CFBundleTypeIconFile</key>
			<string>Final Cut Pro-plugin.icns</string>
			<key>CFBundleTypeName</key>
			<string>Final Cut Pro Plugin File</string>
			<key>CFBundleTypeOSTypes</key>

When you do this the FCP 4 will open, but the Sequence text in the interface appears to show BOLD, and is difficult to read.

Second step: open the .plist that is in the folder and put the original text you saved back to the  .plist and save it. It will be back to its original state.

Third step:
Open final cut again, the bold text issue will dissapear and the FCP 4 will work flawless!

Im using a MacBook core duo.


----------

